# Tivo Discount Codes



## HarperVision

I have 3 codes for the TiVo sales training specials and maybe 3 more. I'm not sure what to do with them. It seems that people got mad on these forums with someone who tried selling them. I don't need them as I already have a Pro and 2 minis. I'll probably list the actual products on eBay and then drop ship them. Any thoughts, interest or ideas?


----------



## spherular

It's an interesting dilemma. I have been offering codes up on eBay for some time, but it seems I'm no longer alone.

Selling products is risky as you have to buy the products with a credit card on TiVo and when you transfer the units, your card remains on the system and you risk issues if the new owner wants to upgrade to lifetime or buy other products. I know TiVo are trying to fix this problem, but it is something I don't want to go near. You also have the risk of a PayPal charge-back and no way to get your money refunded from TiVo.

Selling codes from the online training is risky as the owner of the unit and the owner of code owner need to reconcile. If they don't there is a risk that any discounted lifetime service can be revoked. 

TiVo as a public company have a fiducial responsibility to ensure that their acquisition processes do not leak revenue. Should an internal audit turn up problems down the line, someone could come after you for a refund.

The codes I have are through a retail program similar to the online one, but I don't have the same reconciliation risk. 

You are free to try your luck....that's just my two cents.


----------



## Dan203

spherular said:


> Selling products is risky as you have to buy the products with a credit card on TiVo and when you transfer the units, your card remains on the system and you risk issues if the new owner wants to upgrade to lifetime or buy other products. I know TiVo are trying to fix this problem, but it is something I don't want to go near. You also have the risk of a PayPal charge-back and no way to get your money refunded from TiVo.


This is only true if you go monthly. If you buy lifetime then there is no credit card associated with the unit and no reason to be concerned.


----------



## HarperVision

OK thanks for the comments guys. I posted an ad on eBay for anyone interested.


----------



## garetjax

HarperVision,

Do you have any left? I just got an Xbox one and my aging Tivo HD is not working with it so it might be time to get a Roamio


----------



## spherular

garetjax said:


> HarperVision,
> 
> Do you have any left? I just got an Xbox one and my aging Tivo HD is not working with it so it might be time to get a Roamio


Just hop over to ebay and search "Tivo Discount" there are plenty on offer


----------



## HarperVision

garetjax said:


> HarperVision, Do you have any left? I just got an Xbox one and my aging Tivo HD is not working with it so it might be time to get a Roamio


 Yes I have a couple more. The listing expired, I'll relist it today.


----------

